# 240L ada iwagumi



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

hi everybody

here is a new tank i started 3 weeks ago ,it isn't quite finished yet but it is on its way ,just need the vivipara to grow a bit more faster ...










hope you like it


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice :clap2:


----------



## freakmonkey1423 (Jan 21, 2007)

very powerful. I like those rocks and you arranged them beautifully.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Holy wow! I'm usually hard pressed to maintain interest in an Iwagumi, but WOW.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice job.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

SSweet!!


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Damn.... looks great


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Very, very nice....I love the flow and balance of this layout.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice, lovely and dramtic.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice rock placement but unless you plan to groom that glossostigma the little rocks on the left will dissapear under the mass soon.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

I'd like the stones arrangement, very impressive !! (you had good advisers :heh: )


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you all for your comments ,i am very pleased that you like that tank .it is getting harder and harder to keep up to the level here ,as more and more beautiful tanks are shown on APC  it is nice to see that more and more people are interrested in (commited to?) planted tanks:-D

Arowanaman ,thank you for your comment ,you are right about the left side ,rocks might quickly diseapper in the plantation ,what i would like to do is to let them appear a little bit to make that part more natural ,i don't know if it is going to be possible with the growth of plants (it is first time for me to use those plants so i don't know how it will grow ),i'll try to do something nice but if it doesn't work i'll rearange that part 
actually the original lay-out was made with bigger stones on that part ,but it seemed too big and looked like the landscape was limited to the tank's size ,by using more little stones there it kinds of "open" the tank ,it seems like the landscapes continues after the tank like it is a part of a bigger scene (i am not sure to be very clear sorry  )

just a reminder of the precedent version because i really liked it :mrgreen: ,believe it not all of the stones that i used in the iwagumi version were in that tank .....lost in the jungle










here is a picture of the original landscape










i didn't change the aquasoil from my previous version to keep the tank algae free ,so here is what it looked like after taking out all of the plants of the previous lay out, rearanging the soil and filling the tank with water










after a few days










now ,with smaller stones on the left ,the lay-out balance seems better to me (anyway i didn't have much choice because of the death threats that were given to me by members on the aquascaping group i belong too:mrgreen: like Kookaburra as an instance:heh:  )










then i have to wait for it the plants to grow so i can do another lay-out quickly as even though an iwagumi looks nice i miss so much trimming and moving plants etc...my next lay out will definitively be a jungle


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice setup. I'm with Jesse - Iwagumi tanks sometimes fail to keep my interest but yours has a very nice appearance. Keep us posted on how it fills in.

About the rocks - sometimes I wonder if the hardscape is even worth the trouble since it's almost always gone in a few months.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Great job once again Uttoshii... 

Just one thing : I think you should use Eleocharis montevidensis instead of Eleocharis vivipara, which gives a messy look because of its aerial "roots"...


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

Uttoshii,

I am a big Iwagumi fan, and yours is one of the finest I have seen in a long time.

Personally, i would like to see a larger gap between the two largest groups.

Nevertheless, it is fantastically well structured.

dave.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I think if without those Vivipara this scape will look more simple and beatyful.:heh: but just imo,i cant make a scape beautiful as you did :heh:


----------



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

What kind of rocks are these???

You inspired me to change into an iwagami style tank. 

And I love the look of this tank, it makes me think of a picture of mountains i once saw.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

This tank inspired me to change from Iwagumi to a DW Scape :heh:


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

looks like the scape of amano in his catalogue! nicely done!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

it seems the best looking scapes only have about 4 to 6 different species of plants in them, awesome job, whats your wpg? do you dose fertiliser? what temperature do you keep you tank at?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you all for your comments:-D 

Mellonman ,zQ. i am going to make 2 sets of shots of this tank,one with the vivipara trimmed and one with no vivipara ,as i think too that it might look nice without 

Dave Spencer ,i am still looking for a way too make the gap in the center look larger but without moving the 2 main stones ,maybe i could do it by moving the stones in the first plan and by agencing well the plantation in that part ,i'm going to work on it 

Phaturkey ,thank you for your comment ,those stones are sei-ryu-seki and sho-ryu-seki but not from ada cause those are too expensive .(it is much cheaper in japan to get the ones without the ada stamp ,which are exactly the same btw )

jazzlvr123 ,i totally agree with you ,i think too that an iwagumi should use a minimum of species of plants ,there are a few combinaisons that seems to work quite well ,keep them simple is a good way to soften the stone impact .
i fertilise with brighty-K only at this time ,3ml a day ,also use green gain ,green bacter ,phyton-git ,eca at each water changes (50L/week) ,my tank is at 25 degres (it is raising as the summer started here...) ,i am sorry i dont understand the meaning of wpg??


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

uttoshii said:


> I am sorry i dont understand the meaning of wpg??


In french, my friend :heh: ...

Watts Per Gallon (= WPG), l'équivalent du "Watt par litre" pour les français, il te demande ta puissance d'éclairage quoi !


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

For the same light & tank, wpg<wpl as there is a bit less than 4l per gallon.


PS - I really like the tank - very "clean" and simple looking.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Kookaburra said:


> Watts Per Gallon (= WPG), l'équivalent du "Watt par litre" pour les français, il te demande ta puissance d'éclairage quoi !


'suis trop a la masse...

this tank wpl is 144W/190L in ada na-lamp ,not so much actually.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow ada lamps really make a huge difference, its amazing how well it looks grown in after only three weeks


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

a few closer pics tonight as the plantation starts to be nice ,i'll post a full shot tomorrow




























hope you like it


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome looking tank, I love it! The color of the Rasboras look so nice, it's a great contrast.


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

fabulous! it's dark and dramatic and yet full of life, the jungle like cover paired with the deep "ravine" makes me think of the island King Kong lived on in the newest movie remake.

:hail: I not worthy!


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

a few more pictures tonight




























i guess it will be finished soon .


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing simply amazing. The little rocks on the left did dissapear but it does not make a difference it still looks really good on the left side and all over for that matter.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Uttoshii, 

The Eleocharis vivipara gives a very special and very unique look to your tank... 
It looks like big clouds...

I still didn't manage to figure out wether its wonderful or inappropriate...


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Mellonman: You crack me up. I like your usual no nonsense.

Uttoshi: Very nice, I just wish the left Tennelus was taller. Other than that nothing to say.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> Hi Uttoshii,
> I still didn't manage to figure out wether its wonderful or inappropriate...


+ 1


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> Hi Uttoshii,
> 
> The Eleocharis vivipara gives a very special and very unique look to your tank...
> It looks like big clouds...
> ...


in my opinion (and its very personnal) it is because the vivipara seems to be out of place that it looks nice (or at least interesting...) ,i think its worth a try to grow it all over the lay out ,to make something different . if it doesn't fit i'll tream it for the last shots


----------



## Maxxxo (Mar 19, 2007)

Great Job! I think this is one of the best iwagumi when I ever seen before.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

here are the last shots of my tank ,hope you enjoy it


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning, thats all I can say. 

Tom


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

one iwagumi that i have to admit that i like.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments ,the only thing that i can say is that even if an iwagumi looks great in living-room it still is a quite boring thing for someone who loves to tream ,arrange .....i mean do something everyday on his tank .as for myself i won't do another one


----------

